# Campaign in pictures



## Ame®icano

Bernie vs. Hillary vs. Trump

Campaign photos, news, screenshots, cartoons, memes, supporters... unload everything.

Go.


----------



## Ame®icano

MAGA - Make America Great Again


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## ChrisL

I hate both parties and dread having either of them in power any longer.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ame®icano

Low energy...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

This pic is from Kyrgyzstan


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## ChrisL

OMG.  Lol.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Future to believe in.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Just kill me.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Oh Bernie...


----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

They have to go back...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Ame®icano

IsaacNewton said:


>


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## longknife

IsaacNewton said:


>



This is the best you can come up with?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Let the dark go blurry and focus on the white. It's there, but hiding in plain sight isn't it. Oh irony, you are so ironic.

-                                                                  -                                                          -


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## longknife

IsaacNewton said:


>



From the man who lives in a walled city with armed guards around it.


----------



## IsaacNewton

longknife said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the man who lives in a walled city with armed guards around it.
Click to expand...



You are missing spam time.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Agit8r

longknife said:


>



And the funny thing is that she is younger than Herr Drumpf!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## mamooth

Republican convention:







Democratic convention:


----------



## Ame®icano

mamooth said:


> Republican convention:



Except, that's not a photo from Republican convention. But you already knew that, lying SOB...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Another resounding event for Shrillary


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## mamooth




----------



## mamooth




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Daytona


----------



## Maggdy

And he enjoying? There is not a little anger on his face. Or he is a good actor?


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife

*Trump at Daytona Arena – 8,000+ …Hillary at Colorado High School Gym – 300*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Media didn't show this, but... California delegation changed HILLARY signs to LIAR.


----------



## Ame®icano

American flags everywhere...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Hillary rally in Columbus, Ohio, August 1 (around 100 people)






Hillary Rally in St. Petersburg, Florida, August 8 (around 170 people)


----------



## Ame®icano

Large crowd at Hillary rally in Iowa.


----------



## Ame®icano

Look at all those empty seats...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Erie, PA, August 12.


----------



## longknife

Ame®icano said:


> Erie, PA, August 12.



Sure looks more than a hundred or so.


----------



## sonic




----------



## Ame®icano

Empty stairs...


----------



## Ame®icano

Fairfield, Connecticut, August 13


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not enough, Americano, not nearly enough.


----------



## Ame®icano

JakeStarkey said:


> Not enough, Americano, not nearly enough.



You never know. If he can bring in so many in Connecticut, everything is possible.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ame®icano said:


> Just kill me.



Unfortunately, there is no sad rating.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Old Rocks

Gee, this thread was much more fun when you were showing all the girls with big tits. Here are a couple of nice pictures for you;









What A Clinton Landslide Would Look Like


----------



## Ame®icano

Old Rocks said:


> Gee, this thread was much more fun when you were showing all the girls with big tits. Here are a couple of nice pictures for you;
> 
> What A Clinton Landslide Would Look Like



That's different thread. See MAGA.

Also, when headline says what landslide would look like, you know it's just a theory.

It's like saying, what would winning lottery look like... Awesome, right?


----------



## candycorn

It’s relaxing not having to photoshop something to make your point.


----------



## longknife

Hillary's Iowa gift shop speech gets nearly 20 attendees as Trump gets 13,000 in Connecticut


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

High energy rally...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>


----------



## Old Rocks

*DATE* *STATE* *PREVIOUS STATUS* *NEW STATUS* *RCP NO TOSS UPS* *RCP NATIONAL AVG.*
8/8 Georgia Trump »»» Clinton Clinton 362 - Trump 176 Clinton +7.2
8/7 Arizona Clinton »»» Trump Clinton 346 - Trump 192 Clinton +7.0
8/4 Florida Trump »»» Clinton Clinton 357 - Trump 181 Clinton +6.8
7/31 Nevada Trump »»» Clinton Clinton 328 - Trump 210 Clinton +1.1
7/22 Florida Clinton »»» Trump Clinton 322 - Trump 216 Clinton +2.6
7/15 Florida Trump »»» Clinton Clinton 351 - Trump 187 Clinton +2.7
7/13 Florida Clinton »»» Trump Clinton 328 - Trump 210 Clinton +4.3
7/11 Nevada Clinton »»» Trump Clinton 357 - Trump 181 Clinton +4.5
6/29 North Carolina Trump »»» Clinton Clinton 342 - Trump 196 Clinton +6.1
6/25 Maine CD2 Clinton »»» Trump Clinton 342 - Trump 196 Clinton +6.6

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

*Best picture of all*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

“longknife said:


>




And “we” will vote for anyone who says they can do it (whether they mean it or not)…regardless of whether there is a plan (workable or not).  

Basically “we” are the dumbest people on the planet.


----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife

candycorn said:


> View attachment 86379



Do you think that posting this in this thread will have any impact? Or do you feel the premise is hilarious?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that posting this in this thread will have any impact? Or do you feel the premise is hilarious?
Click to expand...


I feel it will remind losers that their candidate is a loser.


----------



## candycorn

Her is today’s slice of good news.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com

You go shortbusknife

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## candycorn

More Good News:


----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


>





No, they Say Trump is losing, very badly.








































They are correct.


----------



## namvet

obviously liberals keep her in the lead so you won't vote trump   oops !!






????


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

caution !!!  view on an empty stomach


----------



## Ame®icano

Low energy. LOL.

Forward to 1:15:00


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> Low energy. LOL.
> 
> Forward to 1:15:00



Its like a white million man march….
Nicely done; hammering down 9 electoral votes you had won already on 1/21/2012.  Only 261 to go!!!!!


----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


>



for 49 seconds….


----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>



... and daughter of the US Senator.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hillary shill festival in Reno postponed two hours.



Thay managed to pay almost 300 people to come. Impressive!

Funny, she just called him original birther. LOOOOL.


▬▬▬▬ஜ۩☆۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬
卐卐卐 HEIL HITLARY 卐卐卐
▬▬▬▬ஜ۩☆۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## Ame®icano

OMG!!! LOL


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife

candycorn said:


>



Why not? The guy's biggest disability is being a reporter.


----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? The guy's biggest disability is being a reporter.
Click to expand...


Americans don’t like it when people who should know better make fun of disabled folk.
That is why he is losing in the polls.
That is why his enablers (like you) are thought of as garbage.


----------



## longknife

candycorn said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? The guy's biggest disability is being a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don’t like it when people who should know better make fun of disabled folk.
> That is why he is losing in the polls.
> That is why his enablers (like you) are thought of as garbage.
Click to expand...


Wow! Have I got news for you. What YOU think of me is of no more worth than the chirping of a cricket.


----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? The guy's biggest disability is being a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don’t like it when people who should know better make fun of disabled folk.
> That is why he is losing in the polls.
> That is why his enablers (like you) are thought of as garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Have I got news for you. What YOU think of me is of no more worth than the chirping of a cricket.
Click to expand...


Yet here you are responding…


Do you talk to crickets often loser boy?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Sunny news out of Florida:


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn




----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


>



Having problem with finding real one, so you lefties have to draw it in.

On the other hand....


----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Why he lost.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


>





candycorn said:


> Why he lost.





candycorn said:


>


----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>


----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>



True. Another question is, what product are they buying for $150 mill?


----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


>



Or a scholarship to Trump U.


----------



## candycorn




----------



## candycorn

longknife said:


>



Or filed bankruptcy…..6 times


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


>


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn

“candycorn said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> “candycorn said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

Funny...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Another rousing Hillary campaign event


----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Trump on women:


----------



## candycorn




----------



## Dot Com

longknife said:


>


so you a Trump- supporter shortbusknife?


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife

Dot Com said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you a Trump- supporter shortbusknife?
Click to expand...


Well, if you were smart enough to pay attention to my signature, you wouldn't have to ask the question.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

“longknife said:


>



Who was he handing the money to?


----------



## Dot Com

@shortbusknife 



longknife said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn




----------



## candycorn




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com

shortbusknife seems obsessed. Which rw site you getting those from son?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

What the media didn't show about Hillary's first speech back – less than 300


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

I've read that she hates to drink water. Makes me wonder what's in the glass.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Check out the date!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

These people are actors, that means you should listen to them, right?


Who want's to see Mark Ruffalo naked anyway?


----------



## Ame®icano

Plant at Clinton rally.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

That *grand* entrance...


----------



## Ame®icano

That *huge* rally...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## jon_berzerk

longknife said:


>




yup


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

he he he….  All of the photoshopped hatred in the world can’t stop Hillary’s inevitable victory.


----------



## Ame®icano

LOL... she's right behind him.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

This is long but well worth watching and sharing


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Thunderbird




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

*Line for Trump rally.*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

This is good one....


----------



## Ame®icano

Ame®icano said:


> These people are actors, that means you should listen to them, right?
> 
> 
> Who want's to see Mark Ruffalo naked anyway?



Response...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Can her campaign get any sadder?

*Check it out.*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Life’s better when you don’t have to lie children…


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


>



Looks like a white million man march.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
Click to expand...







At least he can get more than 20.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
Click to expand...


So, they should apologize for being white?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
Click to expand...


 Is thatt for real? Is that recently?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

longknife said:


>



*DING! DING! DING!*


----------



## Ame®icano

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
Click to expand...







Hillary rally.


----------



## candycorn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they should apologize for being white?
Click to expand...


Stunning...no minorities seem to like your messiah.


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they should apologize for being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunning...no minorities seem to like your messiah.
Click to expand...


It seems about the same percentage of minorities as on Clinton rallies.


----------



## candycorn

I guess the exit polls will tell us....he he he


----------



## longknife

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
Click to expand...


Yes. And yes.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

longknife said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## candycorn

“longknife said:


>



Yeah, it’s not like she lost a billion dollars in a year or anything like your messiah.



Uhhh…you were saying???


----------



## candycorn




----------



## candycorn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> “longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it’s not like she lost a billion dollars in a year or anything like your messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh…you were saying???
> 
> 
> View attachment 92241
Click to expand...


It's not that he lost someone else's money. Unlike Hillary, $6 billion unaccounted from her Secretary of State tenure. Meh, it's just a few bucks and change...


----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it’s not like she lost a billion dollars in a year or anything like your messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh…you were saying???
> 
> 
> View attachment 92241
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that he lost someone else's money. Unlike Hillary, $6 billion unaccounted from her Secretary of State tenure. Meh, it's just a few bucks and change...
Click to expand...


meh, it’s not as if it was “lost”….but then again truthfulness is not you guys strong suit; right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a white million man march.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
Click to expand...


No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he can get more than 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
Click to expand...


Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.


Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:

If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?  

And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?

Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.
> 
> 
> Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:
> 
> If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?
> 
> And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?
> 
> Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?
Click to expand...


Not in 50, all Hillary needs is to steal two or three.


----------



## Ame®icano

Trump rally in Melbourne, FL, September 27.

*Not that big , but it still counts.*


----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.
> 
> 
> Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:
> 
> If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?
> 
> And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?
> 
> Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in 50, all Hillary needs is to steal two or three.
Click to expand...


Why not steal the biggest piece of cheese?  If you’re found rigging the election in Wyoming, you’re just as guilty as if you were if you’re found rigging the vote in Texas….  

Again, please answer the question….  

Why not rig the states with the biggest prizes?
Why do the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle? 

Your move slick.


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.
> 
> 
> Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:
> 
> If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?
> 
> And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?
> 
> Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in 50, all Hillary needs is to steal two or three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not steal the biggest piece of cheese?  If you’re found rigging the election in Wyoming, you’re just as guilty as if you were if you’re found rigging the vote in Texas….
> 
> Again, please answer the question….
> 
> Why not rig the states with the biggest prizes?
> Why do the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?
> 
> Your move slick.
Click to expand...


Stealing Texas as red state will raise eyebrows. They don't go for obvious, but uncertain.


----------



## Ame®icano

Clinton rally!


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is thatt for real? Is that recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.
> 
> 
> Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:
> 
> If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?
> 
> And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?
> 
> Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?
Click to expand...


The crazier allegation is a person that routinely struggles to get a hundred people to her events will be voted as the next president.


----------



## Dot Com

TheGreatGatsby said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.
> 
> 
> Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:
> 
> If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?
> 
> And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?
> 
> Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crazier allegation is a person that routinely struggles to get a hundred people to her events will be voted as the next president.
Click to expand...

True

hiLIARy is just not a personable individual, from what I've seen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dot Com said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that you have to ask….I guess when trumpians lie as often as you guys do, you don’t even trust each other after a few seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just hard to believe a supposed poll leader would show up to 15 people in the middle of a field on a flatbed truck. Gaslighting, dude. We know Hillary can't win a legit election if this is all she can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so again, you’re alleging the election in 50 states is rigged.
> 
> 
> Great, I always wanted to ask a moron like you this question:
> 
> If you’re going to rig an election, why not rig Texas where you can get 38 electoral votes instead of NC and 15 or IA and get 6?  The penalty is the same…right?
> 
> And also, why is it the Democrats forget how to rig elections every other cycle?  They didn’t rig the elections in 2010 or 2014?
> 
> Would you please answer those questions  for me fuckstain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crazier allegation is a person that routinely struggles to get a hundred people to her events will be voted as the next president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True
> 
> hiLIARy is just not a personable individual, from what I've seen.
Click to expand...


If she wasn't a well known felon, hundreds would show up still. America on "both sides of the aisle" don't want her. She'll only win if it's rigged.


----------



## Ame®icano

Clinton rally! Huge turnout at Toledo train station.


----------



## tycho1572

Ame®icano said:


> Clinton rally! Huge turnout at Toledo train station.


----------



## Ame®icano

Clinton rally! Great turnout in Steubenville, Ohio


----------



## tycho1572

Would pics like this be appropriate for this thread?.....






They are campaigning for him.


----------



## Ame®icano

tycho1572 said:


> Would pics like this be appropriate for this thread?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are campaigning for him.




For those pictures we have a special thread called *MAGA*.


----------



## Ame®icano

Clinton rally! Great crowd in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## tycho1572

Ame®icano said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would pics like this be appropriate for this thread?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are campaigning for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those pictures we have a special thread called *MAGA*.
Click to expand...

I'll have a look. 
I apologize for sharing that pic in your thread.


----------



## Ame®icano

Trump rally!

That's right bitch, this is the rally.


----------



## Ame®icano

Trump rally!


----------



## Ame®icano

Trump rally!


----------



## longknife

Hard to see but rally 105 in Henderson, outside Las Vegas
Speech and better pictures @ FULL SPEECH | Donald Trump rallies, thrills thousands in Henderson


----------



## tycho1572

Ame®icano said:


> Trump rally!


He has a nice jet.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Hillary rally!  Reno, NV


----------



## Ame®icano

Trump rally! Reno, NV


----------



## Ame®icano

Trump rally! Loveland, CO


----------



## candycorn

tycho1572 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a nice jet.
Click to expand...


Best 757 taxpayer money can buy


----------



## candycorn

“Ame®icano said:


> Stealing Texas as red state will raise eyebrows. They don't go for obvious, but uncertain.


.[/QUOTE]

Total crap but we’ve come to expect it from you guys.  But even in the “uncertain” states, the “rigging” would still leave evidence….  Why is it you guys can never find the smoking gun proving the widespread voter fraud?  Better yet…  

Obama won 26 states in 2012.
One of them was Nevada….
Care to explain how the rigging was in place for him to win it BUT somehow, Dean Heller, the GOP senator got elected.  
Your argument has to be that somehow, the presidential contest was rigged but the same operatives somehow forgot how to skew the Senate race…right?
What about the 2 GOP House seats?  I guess they forgot to rig those too?  

Also…how do the Democrats always forget to rig every other election cycle.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> “Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing Texas as red state will raise eyebrows. They don't go for obvious, but uncertain.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Total crap but we’ve come to expect it from you guys.  But even in the “uncertain” states, the “rigging” would still leave evidence….  Why is it you guys can never find the smoking gun proving the widespread voter fraud?  Better yet… 

Obama won 26 states in 2012.
One of them was Nevada….
Care to explain how the rigging was in place for him to win it BUT somehow, Dean Heller, the GOP senator got elected. 
Your argument has to be that somehow, the presidential contest was rigged but the same operatives somehow forgot how to skew the Senate race…right?
What about the 2 GOP House seats?  I guess they forgot to rig those too? 

Also…how do the Democrats always forget to rig every other election cycle.[/QUOTE]

Well???


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing Texas as red state will raise eyebrows. They don't go for obvious, but uncertain.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total crap but we’ve come to expect it from you guys.  But even in the “uncertain” states, the “rigging” would still leave evidence….  Why is it you guys can never find the smoking gun proving the widespread voter fraud?  Better yet…
> 
> Obama won 26 states in 2012.
> One of them was Nevada….
> Care to explain how the rigging was in place for him to win it BUT somehow, Dean Heller, the GOP senator got elected.
> Your argument has to be that somehow, the presidential contest was rigged but the same operatives somehow forgot how to skew the Senate race…right?
> What about the 2 GOP House seats?  I guess they forgot to rig those too?
> 
> Also…how do the Democrats always forget to rig every other election cycle.
> 
> Well???
Click to expand...


Are you aware you posted exactly the same thing on five posts ahead of this one? You constantly doing the same thin over and over, posting the same pictures over and over and it's enough.

Check the thread name, *Campaign in Pictures*. If you want to discuss your bullshit, open your own thread. Stop spamming this one.


----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing Texas as red state will raise eyebrows. They don't go for obvious, but uncertain.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total crap but we’ve come to expect it from you guys.  But even in the “uncertain” states, the “rigging” would still leave evidence….  Why is it you guys can never find the smoking gun proving the widespread voter fraud?  Better yet…
> 
> Obama won 26 states in 2012.
> One of them was Nevada….
> Care to explain how the rigging was in place for him to win it BUT somehow, Dean Heller, the GOP senator got elected.
> Your argument has to be that somehow, the presidential contest was rigged but the same operatives somehow forgot how to skew the Senate race…right?
> What about the 2 GOP House seats?  I guess they forgot to rig those too?
> 
> Also…how do the Democrats always forget to rig every other election cycle.
> 
> Well???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware you posted exactly the same thing on five posts ahead of this one? You constantly doing the same thin over and over, posting the same pictures over and over and it's enough.
> 
> Check the thread name, *Campaign in Pictures*. If you want to discuss your bullshit, open your own thread. Stop spamming this one.
Click to expand...


Nice cop out….

See, if you just keep asking RWNJs to explain, they come up with an excuse to not answer since, obviously, they don’t have any answers.

No need to open a new thread…you won’t answer there either.

I own you.


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing Texas as red state will raise eyebrows. They don't go for obvious, but uncertain.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total crap but we’ve come to expect it from you guys.  But even in the “uncertain” states, the “rigging” would still leave evidence….  Why is it you guys can never find the smoking gun proving the widespread voter fraud?  Better yet…
> 
> Obama won 26 states in 2012.
> One of them was Nevada….
> Care to explain how the rigging was in place for him to win it BUT somehow, Dean Heller, the GOP senator got elected.
> Your argument has to be that somehow, the presidential contest was rigged but the same operatives somehow forgot how to skew the Senate race…right?
> What about the 2 GOP House seats?  I guess they forgot to rig those too?
> 
> Also…how do the Democrats always forget to rig every other election cycle.
> 
> Well???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware you posted exactly the same thing on five posts ahead of this one? You constantly doing the same thin over and over, posting the same pictures over and over and it's enough.
> 
> Check the thread name, *Campaign in Pictures*. If you want to discuss your bullshit, open your own thread. Stop spamming this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice cop out….
> 
> See, if you just keep asking RWNJs to explain, they come up with an excuse to not answer since, obviously, they don’t have any answers.
> 
> No need to open a new thread…you won’t answer there either.
> 
> I own you.
Click to expand...


*Campaign in Pictures!!!*

I told you, open your own topic and invite me.

There is already topic on voter fraud, and I don't see you spamming there, just here where is not the place.


----------



## Ame®icano

Clinton rally!


----------



## candycorn




----------



## candycorn

Suck it!


----------



## Ame®icano

This one is awesome. 

*Jeb!*


----------



## Ame®icano

He's there for Hillary.

*Paid shill*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

This is by far the worst thing I've watched in past few months. It's everything you'd expect it to be.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Arizona is changing from the March to this for their state song:


Oh, and the obligatory picture….


----------



## Old Rocks

As women consider the import of The Donald's words, you may see a state like Texas change color. Women plus Americans of Hispanic heritage.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

One picture is worth a thousand lies by longknife:



 



Check out Florida beeotch!!!!  How ya doing?  I’ll answer….not too good.


----------



## Ame®icano

Alex Jones, *FUNNY*


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## NLT

Ame®icano said:


>


Where did you get that picture of bodey?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

MAGA - *Trump plane*


----------



## candycorn

Today’s Good News for America:



 

For the record, I don’t see AZ, MS, or IA going for Ms. Clinton. I think Trump may also win Ohio.


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Today’s Good News for America:
> 
> View attachment 93055
> 
> For the record, I don’t see AZ, MS, or IA going for Ms. Clinton. I think Trump may also win Ohio.



For the record, you don't think, you troll.


----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s Good News for America:
> 
> View attachment 93055
> 
> For the record, I don’t see AZ, MS, or IA going for Ms. Clinton. I think Trump may also win Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, you don't think, you troll.
Click to expand...


Troll? Map has a shitload more to do with the campaign than a bunch of lies you and your buddy repeat.


----------



## longknife

Ame®icano said:


> MAGA - *Trump plane*


 You sure that isn't a Hillary rally?


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s Good News for America:
> 
> View attachment 93055
> 
> For the record, I don’t see AZ, MS, or IA going for Ms. Clinton. I think Trump may also win Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, you don't think, you troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Troll? Map has a shitload more to do with the campaign than a bunch of lies you and your buddy repeat.
Click to expand...


Not one map you posted has a source. Meaning, it's probably coming from Hillary's boiler room.

At least you've tried.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s Good News for America:
> 
> View attachment 93055
> 
> For the record, I don’t see AZ, MS, or IA going for Ms. Clinton. I think Trump may also win Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, you don't think, you troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Troll? Map has a shitload more to do with the campaign than a bunch of lies you and your buddy repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one map you posted has a source. Meaning, it's probably coming from Hillary's boiler room.
> 
> At least you've tried.
Click to expand...


And the memes???  They are sourced?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Today’s dose of reality courtesy of fivethirtyeight.com


 


Check out Florida 

Whatcha think @Ame®icano


----------



## candycorn

Oh well, I guess silence is agreement.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Thunderbird




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Today’s dose of reality:

Clinton closing in on Texas!!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Here is today’s good news:


----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Today’s joyful news….Check out Ohio my bitches!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

Check out Pennsylvania!!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Today’s joyful news….Check out Ohio my bitches!!!
> 
> View attachment 94046


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Trump/Pence a Chinese fire drill.*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Look closely


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

longknife said:


> Look closely


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

All you really need to know about this election:  Trump is a loser.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Massive Kaine rally in West Palm Beach, FL.










30 people show up, including journalists and operatives.


----------



## longknife

Is that her Halloween mask?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Ame®icano said:


> Massive Kaine rally in West Palm Beach, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 people show up, including journalists and operatives.



He figured it out. LOL.

*Tim Kaine Sarasota rally canceled*


----------



## Thunderbird




----------



## Thunderbird




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Hillary rally in Ohio... around twenty th... nope, twenty people showed up.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife

Intruder spotted at Hillary press conference


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Pic of the day...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## mamooth

The Russians have been working overtime to create images for Longknife.

It's funny, that the dupes never question where their flood of propaganda images comes from.


----------



## candycorn

As the song goes…

“Snap back to reality…oh there goes gravity….”


----------



## Dot Com

mamooth said:


> The Russians have been working overtime to create images for Longknife.
> 
> It's funny, that the dupes never question where their flood of propaganda images comes from.


YOUR CANDIDATE IS CORRUPT. You just cant seem to get around that fact no matter how much you deflect

You DNC drones are laughable in the way you repeat DNC talking- points day after day after.....

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## mamooth

Dot Com said:


> YOUR CANDIDATE IS CORRUPT.



You know, telling that lie over and over won't make you look like any less like a butthurt cultist. Everyone recognizes it as your butthurt way of deflecting.

So, your transformation into hardcore weepy Trump-loser is complete. That cult has welcomed you, being you're a dishonest authoritarian just like them. Authoritarian right, authoritarian left, all the same. Enjoy the lifetime of loser-status that goes with your new cult.


----------



## Dot Com

mamooth said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR CANDIDATE IS CORRUPT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, telling that lie over and over won't make you look like any less like a butthurt cultist. Everyone recognizes it as your butthurt way of deflecting.
> 
> So, your transformation into hardcore weepy Trump-loser is complete. That cult has welcomed you, being you're a dishonest authoritarian just like them. Authoritarian right, authoritarian left, all the same. Enjoy the lifetime of loser-status that goes with your new cult.
Click to expand...

Sooo..... you DON'T know what "pay to play" means?


----------



## Dot Com

longknife said:


>


so true.


----------



## Ame®icano

About average Trump rally.

*LINK*


----------



## longknife

Ame®icano said:


> About average Trump rally.
> 
> *LINK*


http://i.4cdn.org/pol/1478125777730.webm


----------



## Coyote




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Trump in Concord, NC


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn

The more things change…


 

The more they stay the same.

Read it and weep girls.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Hillary rally in Reno NV










Trump rally in Reno NV


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Soon...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## candycorn




----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Funny. Hillary rally, lasted around 1 minute.

*"You're not welcome here".*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The only way The Queen of Sleaze can draw a crowd.


----------



## candycorn

I bet you’re tired of trying to be relevant


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> I bet you’re tired of trying to be relevant



I bet you're not tired of looking stupid. It comes so natural to you...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> View attachment 96769





candycorn said:


> As the song goes…
> 
> “Snap back to reality…oh there goes gravity….”
> 
> View attachment 96441



You were saying... ? You know, wish list doesn't count.


----------



## longknife

Thank God it's over. No more for me. I won!!!!!


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------

